# Sophy - vaginal polyp, and immediate surgery



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just as I was thinking we might manage a few months without a dash to the vet...

Sophy came into season the other day, and all was progressing normally. Then this morning when I did a bits inspection I found a large red and purple lump, and immediately phoned for a vet appointment. It is a vaginal polyp and needs removing, so as they had a slot available on this afternoon’s surgery list and reckoned her breakfast was early enough to make it safe I filled in the forms and left her there. And now I am on tenterhooks of course - it all happened so suddenly. I should be able to collect her in a couple of hours, and the vet promised to phone me as soon as she finished the surgery, but it has all been such a rush that I am still rather in shock.

So paws and fingers and toes crossed for us, please everyone!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Sophy and poor you! What a nervewracking way to start your day. So glad you knew exactly what it was and who to call. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. Fingers and paws crossed to bring good luck. Hope all is well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh wow. This must have been a shock after all the focus on Tilly and Poppy. Sophy is supposed to be the healthy one!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely, although I have almost been waiting for Sophy to need something treated - it was her turn to worry me. I didn’t know it was a polyp, Liz, just that it was very definitely something that should not be there. I was thinkng more along the lines of a quick course of antibiotics than a general anaesthetic.

And just as I typed those words the vet phoned to say all is well, and to pick her up in an hour or two. Phew!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Never is easy is it?
Glad all went well


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes Twyla, every time you think it may be safe to get back in the water...

This may be a record, though. I first noticed a problem at 9.30am, it was diagnosed around 11.30am, operated on, and she is recovering from the anaesthetic at 1.30pm, and it wasn’t even a real emergency, just something that was better sorted sooner rather than later. 

My stress hormones may take rather longer to drop back down!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

So glad to hear the surgery went well, but goodness those dogs need to stop worrying you! 

Hope Sophy is home and happy very soon.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's good that they got it done so quickly. You'll both need a good night's sleep.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice and quickly sorted! That's good.
Best wishes!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Poor Sophy. Hoping she recovers quickly from surgery.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh non, poor Sophy ! I’m glad everything was taken care of so fast, thanks to your vigilance !

I was surprised to read she isn’t spayed, may I ask why you chose not to do it ?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Poor Sophy! But its lucky that the vet had an opening the same day. A vaginal polyp sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Goodness! What a day you have had! I am glad the surgery went well and wish you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Safe home. It sounds as if it was an easy op - no need for an episiotomy (ouch at the mere thought), well clear of the urethra etc, a long stem so the vet could tie it off without needing stitches, and far enough in that Sophy can lick away with no fear of damage. Sophs whimpered and cried all the way home in the car, which is very unlike her, then bounced out of the car, shot around checking all the best pee spots, ate her supper and suggested if I was having a g&t it must be aperitif time. She’s now having a good lick, and the occasional whimper. I need to check the documents for when the next dose of Loxicom is due, but I’m sure not yet.

There were a number of reasons for not spaying her. I looked long and hard at the pros and cons, and it seemed to me that the conditions that spaying might prevent, or help to avoid, were comparatively obvious and treatable, whereas those that were more common in spayed dogs were insidious and difficult to treat, and that removing a big chunk of a complex system of hormones needed very strong arguments in favour to make it a good idea. As I knew I could manage her heats without her getting pregnant that was not an issue. And I admit to being influenced by having fairly recently gone through the menopause myself when I was making the decision, and feeling the impact of falling hormone levels. But if she is likely to be prone to polyps then that helps to tip the balance, along with removing any chance of pyometra, so a spay is now planned for a few months’ time.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Was just going to check on our girl. Glad to hear she's doing well enough to ask for her 'peritif! Well deserved for both of you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that was fast story over before I even realized there was a story!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It felt a bit like that to me too, Catherine - caught up on an express train and wondering how it happened!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I guess I better check on Basil as a safety precaution.

We're on day 6 of heat#2 and the flow went from light to "a lot". Her back end looks like it was inflated with a tire pump... And _examining _her is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Just seeing this now! What an emotional rollercoaster! I’m so glad to hear all is well. And how nice that you didn’t have to spend much time waiting and worrying.

Hope Sophy’s feeling back to 100% in the morning.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear that Sophy did well with the surgery. Hopefully some downtime for both of you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I didn't see this til just now and am very happy that all went well!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh my gosh. Glad that Sophy is recovering well. Hope you all rest well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy slept well, and apart from a rather soft poo just where I found it with my bare foot this morning, delivered some time in the night, seems fine. The forecast is for pouring rain for the next couple of days, so short walks and rainy day games should suit everyone. 

Vaginal polyps are not actually something I had come across, and when I did Google there was not much information - it jumped straight to prolapses and malignant tumours! It is an overgrowth of the cells lining the vagina, and typically pops out during a heat when the cells are proliferating anyway and the vulva enlarges and relaxes, so it goes from nothing to be seen to a large and obvious lump. To my horrified eyes it looked the size of a grape, but it was probably more like a large pea or small bean. Not malignant, just better removed before it gets inflamed and infected by all the licking, or so big that it blocks urination.

I was prepared for a steep bill, but in fact it was remarkably reasonable, about £250/$330, which was considerably less than the estimate. I think it proved much quicker and simpler to remove than they feared. Sophy is torn between not knowing what all the fuss was about, being disgruntled at spending half the day at the vet’s, and milking the situation for yet more treats!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a rude good morning that must’ve been! Lol. But happy to hear Sophy is doing well. I hope she enjoys her extra treats today.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my! I am just seeing this thread. I am glad Sophy is doing well now and that it wasn't too bad on the pocket book. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The full bill, including initial consultation and pre-anaesthetic bloods was rather more, but still very reasonable considering. I reckon my blood pressure should just about have dropped back to normal in time for the post op follow up on Monday. At least it happened on a Thursday and not the traditional one hour after the vets all closed for a holiday weekend!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy had her post op appointment this afternoon. All looking good, no need for a hormone jab after all, and no increased risk of pyometra, which I was a little concerned about. She was flirting outrageously with The male dogs next door when we got home, and flagging very markedly, so with luck another week should see her out of season. I’ve noticed they have been getting shorter as she gets older.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad to hear that she's continuing to recover well!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Poor Sophy, is she having a late midlife crisis? 😂


----------

